
Animals Are Losing Their Vagility, or Ability to Roam Freely - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/19/science/migration-animals-west.html
======
some_puffery
The Wildlands Project has offered a radical but pretty popular solution to
this problem with "wildways," or major wildlife corridors that span the entire
continent.

[https://wildlandsnetwork.org/](https://wildlandsnetwork.org/)

Their current focus is NA, and they seem to be working hardest on planning the
Eastern Wildway at the moment.

[https://wildlandsnetwork.org/wildways/eastern/](https://wildlandsnetwork.org/wildways/eastern/)

Similar projects have made some progress and are all supporting each other:

[https://y2y.net/](https://y2y.net/)

[https://natureneedshalf.org/](https://natureneedshalf.org/)

~~~
mc32
That's a pretty neat idea. We have some relatively unpopulated (people)
states. If we were authoritarian, we could incent people to move out and allow
these locales to become wildernesses -homes to wild species. Places like NM,
ND, etc. But even then there are a few states where the vast majority of
people live in cities along interstates --the interiors are lightly populated
(though often private lands). It might be slow going, but with determination
and tenacity then could make a go of something like this.

------
exolymph
Definitely a word in that title that made me double-take.

